# Chloe mini satchel/crossbody



## songofthesea

So, I need some help. I’m working from home and don’t need bags that carry everything in the world anymore. I’ve been looking online at the mini Marcie satchel/crossbody for 1290.00 and am wondering for this if you who own it-what does it hold? Thanks for any help you can offer!


----------



## Froydis

songofthesea said:


> So, I need some help. I’m working from home and don’t need bags that carry everything in the world anymore. I’ve been looking online at the mini Marcie satchel/crossbody for 1290.00 and am wondering for this if you who own it-what does it hold? Thanks for any help you can offer!


Hi! I don’t own this bag but was considering it at one point. There are many YouTube videos that you could look at.


----------



## Addy

I have one! I can post pics for you if you need.


----------



## songofthesea

Would love that-would love to see what fits in it-thank you!


Addy said:


> I have one! I can post pics for you if you need.


----------



## Addy

songofthesea said:


> Would love that-would love to see what fits in it-thank you!


Just fits my LV Poche Toilette 15. I can shove it in but it is literally crammed in there and can't move. The phone is the larger iPhone 13.


----------



## meluvs2shop

@Addy will a 14 pro max fit inside?


----------



## Addy

meluvs2shop said:


> @Addy will a 14 pro max fit inside?


Hi!

iPhone 13:
5.78 x 2.82

14 Pro Max:
6.33 x 3.05

I'd say it might but it may push on the sides if you try to put it in horizontally.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Addy said:


> Hi!
> 
> iPhone 13:
> 5.78 x 2.82
> 
> 14 Pro Max:
> 6.33 x 3.05
> 
> I'd say it might but it may push on the sides if you try to put it in horizontally.


Ty so much!


----------

